# Mouse óptico



## Blackknightr89 (Dic 24, 2005)

Tengo una mouse óptico que funciona intermitentemente, es decir que se pone en estado de reposo (la luz es más tenue) aunque lo mueva según como le parezca. O lo dejo quieto y la luz está bien brillante como si lo estuviera moviendo. ¿Alguien tiene alguna idea?


----------



## Xtereo (Ene 18, 2006)

Si es un mouse microsoft.. despreocúpate ese problema es muy común.. y se soluciona muy fácil: comprándose otro que no sea microsoft.

Suerte.


----------

